# Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling



## spinner14 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo wer hat Erfahrungen mit diesem Shop?
Finde cool,dass man dort einen Preis vorschlagen kann.

Danke schonmal im Voraus für die Antworten


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

schon öfter da was gekauft ! 
nur gute Erfahrungen bisher und kann ich nur empfehlen ! #6


----------



## Ronen (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Absolut zu empfehlen der Shop! 

Top Service, angenehme Preise und nen schönen, überschaulichen Onlineshop!


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Nunja, einer muß ja wieder Ausbrechen:
Diesen Sommer hatte ich da bestellt, einige Karpfenartikel, kombiniert aus Ebay und aus deren Shop. Das war klasse, dass sie beides zusammen verschickten und ich Versandkosten sparen konnte. 
Unter anderem bestellte ich einen Chub Snooper Karpfenkescher. Dieser war wie einige andere Artikel auch, nicht sofort lieferbar und wurde deshalb nachgeliefert. 
Als ich den Kescher auspackte war ich aber enttäuscht von der Qualität, der Stab war labberig wie sonst was. Später entdeckte ich den Grund: Dieser gehörte zu einem Preisgünstigeren Model des Herstellers. Der dazugehörige Kunststoffblock war gegen einen Alublock getauscht worden|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.
Natürlich habe ich den Kescher zurückgeschickt, mit der Bitte mir den richtigen Kescher zukommen zu lassen. Die Antwort war dann, dass dieser nicht mehr lieferbar sei.
Das Artikel nicht vorrätig sind, oder vom Hersteller aus dem Sortiment genommen werden ist eine Sache, aber diese dann zu faken finde ich schon hart...


----------



## Damyl (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Hab zwar erst einmal dort bestellt, aber das ging Ruck-Zuck und ohne Probleme. #6


----------



## Pilkman (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



Ronen schrieb:


> Absolut zu empfehlen der Shop!
> 
> Top Service, angenehme Preise und nen schönen, überschaulichen Onlineshop!



Dito, kann ich nur unterschreiben... #6


----------



## esox82 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

4 gegen 1,das geht ja!
ich habe mir nämlich soeben auch 2 baitrunner rollen dort bestellet.
werde dann auch berichten, sobald/falls/wenn die ankommen
mfg Andy


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

und ich hab mir gestern dort eine Rutentasche und ein bissel Kleinkram bestellt. :vik:

Hab eigentlich nur gutes über den Shop gelesen.


----------



## esox82 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

hey tobi!
na dann müsste das doch klappen


P.S.:

OT:
@tobi: wieso steht bei dir gesperrter User?


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



esox82 schrieb:


> P.S.:
> 
> OT:
> @tobi: wieso steht bei dir gesperrter User?


 
Ist halt mein Benutzertitel, hab ich aus langeweile gemacht.


----------



## esox82 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Ist halt mein Benutzertitel, hab ich aus langeweile gemacht.


 

alles klar


----------



## crossfire (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Wilkerling ist einfach Klasse gute Preise,Angebote und viele neue Produckte und ne super schnelle Lieferung.

Ist ja auch mein TD|supergri


----------



## Elbefischer (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Einmal und nie wieder!!
Ich habe mir bei Wilkerling ein Belliboot bestellt und ein undichtes erhalten, was ja mal vorkommen kann.
Aber wenn das Ersatzboot auch undicht ist und das 3 und 4 auch fragt mann sich langsam was die fürn Schrott verkaufen.
Nach dem 4ten habe ich mir mein Geld zurückgeben lassen und bin bei meinem Schlauchi geblieben.|gr:


----------



## esox82 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



Elbefischer schrieb:


> Einmal und nie wieder!!
> Ich habe mir bei Wilkerling ein Belliboot bestellt und ein undichtes erhalten, was ja mal vorkommen kann.
> Aber wenn das Ersatzboot auch undicht ist und das 3 und 4 auch fragt mann sich langsam was die fürn Schrott verkaufen.
> Nach dem 4ten habe ich mir mein Geld zurückgeben lassen und bin bei meinem Schlauchi geblieben.|gr:


 

Hmm,also ich müsste eigentlich meine Rollen diese Woche bekommen.
Ich halte euch denn auf dem Laufenden


----------



## MrTom (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Netter Telefonkontakt und habe immer das bekommen was ich bestellt habe, also genau das was ich von einem Onlineshop erwarte#6
Und ausserdem waren immer Gummibärchen im Paket:l
mfg Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Wilkerling ist richtig gut!
Vor allem wenn das bestellte Ding mal nicht konveniert, erstatten die ohne wenn und aber schnell und unkompliziert das überwiesene Geld wie es sich nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz gehört, das ist eine Leistung die bei vielen anderen leider überhaupt nicht selbstverständlich ist. Dafür 5 Sterne! #6


----------



## Master_Bown (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



jkc schrieb:


> Nunja, einer muß ja wieder Ausbrechen:
> Diesen Sommer hatte ich da bestellt, einige Karpfenartikel, kombiniert aus Ebay und aus deren Shop. Das war klasse, dass sie beides zusammen verschickten und ich Versandkosten sparen konnte.
> Unter anderem bestellte ich einen Chub Snooper Karpfenkescher. Dieser war wie einige andere Artikel auch, nicht sofort lieferbar und wurde deshalb nachgeliefert.
> Als ich den Kescher auspackte war ich aber enttäuscht von der Qualität, der Stab war labberig wie sonst was. Später entdeckte ich den Grund: Dieser gehörte zu einem Preisgünstigeren Model des Herstellers. Der dazugehörige Kunststoffblock war gegen einen Alublock getauscht worden|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat.
> ...




Kann ich nur Unterstreichen! So schnell werde ich bei dem Shop auch nichts wieder bestellen. Hatte im vergangenem Jahr Angeltackle von knapp 200 € dort bestellt. Die Rute (eine Cormoran Black Bull HTC Classic) hatte einen Materialfehler in der Rollenbesfestigung und die Gewindemutter hatte einen Haarriss. Darauf hin reklamierte ich die Rute und fragte nach wie es mit einer neuen Rute wäre. Darauf hin bekahm ich die Antwort ich solle doch mein Angeltackle in Zukunft woanders kaufen, da ich dem Shop nur Schaden würde und womöglich die nächst Rute auch wieder reklamiere |kopfkrat. Zumind. bekam ich das Geld wieder nach ewigen Diskussionen.

Nunja, so kann man Kunden auch verkraulen. Lieferung und Co ging alles sehr schnell, doch wenns um Service und Reklamation geht absolut unterste Schublade!

Grüße Chris


----------



## plattform7 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Bestellt habe ich da noch nichts... Ich wollte es... Eine Rute hat mich interessiert, ich fragte per Mail näheres dazu an... Bekam auch promt eine Antwort, dass ein Hersteller-Außendienstler in ein Paar Tage da wäre und man sich bezüglich meiner Frage schlau machen würde und mich dann erneut kontaktieren würde. Als nach 2 Wochen immer noch keine Antwort kam, habe ich noch eine Mail geschickt - diese wurde nicht mehr beantwortet. So habe ich dann woanders gekauft... Mag aber sein, dass man das einfach nur "verpeilt" hat - kann ja passieren - ist ja menschlich. Sonst macht der Shop auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck. Das einzige was ich bemängele, ist, dass die Preise bei E-Bay um einiges höher sind als im Shop direkt.


----------



## esox82 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

schon komisch,wie hier die meinungen so weit auseinander gehen.....


----------



## Carpkiller07 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Hallo,
kann das was geschrieben wurde nicht ganz bestätigen auch wenn ihr alle im Shop bestellt habt,da ich nur eine halbe stunde autofahrt von gütersloh entfernt wohne,war ich mitlerweile schon mehrmals da,und kann sagen wenn ihr die möglichkeit habt mal da vorbei zu schauen,macht das,weil es wirklich ein riesen laden mit alle dem was das karpfenanglerherz höher schlagen läst ist.Super nette Verkäufer,top servis.Eins was mich nur stört ist das ich vor 2 jahren da war und dort nur für 50-80euro eingekauft habe und dann gleich immer ein teil kleinzeug an die seite geschoben wurde was für lau war,das ist heute genau das gegenteil,mein Cousin und ich waren vor einiger Zeit da und da war von solchen sachen auf einmal keine spur mehr,wir haben für ca.650euro dort eingekauft und es wurde ein preisnachlass von 2.50 gegeben und selbst die Bleie wurden voll berechnet|bigeyes.


----------



## dtnorway (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Darauf hin reklamierte ich die Rute und fragte nach wie es mit einer neuen Rute wäre. Darauf hin bekahm ich die Antwort ich solle doch mein Angeltackle in Zukunft woanders kaufen, da ich dem Shop nur Schaden würde und womöglich die nächst Rute auch wieder reklamiere |kopfkrat. Zumind. bekam ich das Geld wieder nach ewigen Diskussionen.
> 
> Nunja, so kann man Kunden auch verkraulen. Lieferung und Co ging alles sehr schnell, doch wenns um Service und Reklamation geht absolut unterste Schublade!
> 
> Grüße Chris




Also bei allem Respekt. Aber das liest sich wie eine Räuberpistole! Das glaube ich nie im Leben das Du nach der Reklamation dies als erste Antwort bekommen hast. 
Wenn ein Händler so auf Reklamationen antwortet ist das schon fast tötlich! Für mich riecht das nach einer Halbwahrheit. Vieleicht solltest Du den Rest der Geschichte auch noch posten, das es einen Sinn ergibt.:g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

|good: Das hab ich mir auch dabei gedacht! Kann *so* eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## esox82 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

das wäre aber die härte,wenn das stimmen würde.kann doch nicht sein!


----------



## Hans Peter (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Petri Heil. bei Wilkerling hab ich einmal was bestellt. Na ja - war ich selber Schuld. seit dem bestelle ich ausschließlich bei www.hobbyangler.de
Gute Preise, Originalware und nichts nachgebautes aus Fernost. Schnelle Lieferung und was im Moment nicht geht wird per telefon abgeklärt.Bei den Freilaufrollen im Programm muß man die Augen offen halten. Die Big Runner Serie gibts von Sänger,Fishing One,Noname, und zu Preisen von 39 € bis 79€. Aber es ist immer die gleiche Rolle. Was man damit so alles fängt könnt Ihr auf meiner HP www.hans-peter-zimmer.de sehen.


----------



## Master_Bown (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Also bei allem Respekt. Aber das liest sich wie eine Räuberpistole! Das glaube ich nie im Leben das Du nach der Reklamation dies als erste Antwort bekommen hast.
> Wenn ein Händler so auf Reklamationen antwortet ist das schon fast tötlich! Für mich riecht das nach einer Halbwahrheit. Vieleicht solltest Du den Rest der Geschichte auch noch posten, das es einen Sinn ergibt.:g



Was bitte sollte daran nicht stimmen? Hatte den Händler erst schriftlich und dann telefonisch kontaktiert. Eine Kleinigkeit hatte ich im Eifer des Gefechts noch vergessen, der Händler unterstellte mir ich habe die Mutter zu fest angezogen. |kopfkrat

Woran ich mich eigentlich nicht erinnern kann. Und ich angele schon eine ganze Weile und habe auch schon ettliche Rollen an Ruten angebracht, aber des war schon ne starke Unterstellung! #d

Und definitiv gabs dies als erste Antwort! Ich war eigentlich mit der Aktion ganz zufrieden, und wollte diese Rute auch nochmal. Ich vermute eher, dass es in dieser Serie mehrere Reklamationen gegeben hat und desshalb diese Reaktion vom Händler gekommen ist.

Aber mal im Ernst, was sollte ich davon haben euch falsche Fakten zu posten?#c Sowas habe ich nicht nötig und es war eigentlich mehr ein gut gemeinter Tip. Es wurde nach Erfahrungen gefragt und ich habe meine definitiv gemachten Erfahrungen niedergeschrieben. Und wem es schwer fällt mir zu glauben, das ist mir offen und ehrlich gesagt gleich.

Eins bleibt mir noch zu sagen ohne hier Werbung machen zu wollen; ich wurde umsomehr positiv von Angel-Schlageter überzeugt! Ein absolut genialer Service und sehr netter Kontakt!

Grüße Chris


----------



## dtnorway (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Eins bleibt mir noch zu sagen ohne hier Werbung machen zu wollen; ich wurde umsomehr positiv von Angel-Schlageter überzeugt! Ein absolut genialer Service und sehr netter Kontakt!
> 
> Grüße Chris



Wie dem auch sei! Du hast ja offensichtlich den Gerätehändler deines Vertrauens gefunden. Nach Deinem Erlebnis kanns nur besser werden!:g


----------



## esox82 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Naja,
ich habe gehofft,dass meine Rollen heute ankommen würden,jedoch bekam ich nun eine E-mail von Wilkerling,dass sie meine Rollen nicht auf Lager hätten,und das,nachdem das Geld bei ihnen gutgeschrieben wurde.Ich müsse noch 2-3 Wochen warten und wenn dann immer noch nix angekommen sei,solle ich mich wieder bei ihnen melden.
Dies ist zwar schon ein kleiner Rückschlag,denn als ich sie bezahlt hatte,stand in der E-mail,die Rollen seien auf Lager.Nunja,ich warte jetzt noch die 2 Wochen ab und schaue dann,wie es weiter geht.
mfg Andy


----------



## Elbefischer (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Dies ist zwar schon ein kleiner Rückschlag,denn als ich sie bezahlt hatte,stand in der E-mail,die Rollen seien auf Lager.

Das ist ja schon Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen.#d
Ich hoffe für dich das du die Wahre auch tatsächlich in 2 Wochen bekommst.
Gruss Carsten


----------



## esox82 (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Hoffe ich auch!
Ich bin aber noch optmistisch gestimmt!
Noch was negatives: Sie sagen mir nicht Bescheid, wenn die Rollen versendet werden, sondern ich muss Ihnen schreiben, falls die Rollen dann noch nicht angekommen sind


----------



## Pit der Barsch (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Kann ich nur Unterstreichen! So schnell werde ich bei dem Shop auch nichts wieder bestellen. Hatte im vergangenem Jahr Angeltackle von knapp 200 € dort bestellt. Die Rute (eine Cormoran Black Bull HTC Classic) hatte einen Materialfehler in der Rollenbesfestigung und die Gewindemutter hatte einen Haarriss. Darauf hin reklamierte ich die Rute und fragte nach wie es mit einer neuen Rute wäre.
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch.
> Nach umtausch der Rute,brach beim  zweiten Wurf die Rute übern ersten Ring.
> Wieder reklamation Geld zurück und fertig.


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Ich bin mit dem Shop sehr zufrieden. Sowohl vor Ort, als auch der Onlineshop sind top! Man darf nur nicht die Fehler des Herstellers dem Shop in die Schuhe schieben. 
@ esox: Deine Rollen kommen noch, wenn nicht, bekommst du dein Geld schon zurück!


----------



## hecq (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Habe heute bei Wilkerling ne Sänger Spirit One Heavy Feeder bestellt bei ebay mit 30€ den zuschlag bekommen. Finde das ein angenehmer preis für diesen Stock!

Nunja wie hier zu lesen gibts ja geteilte meinungen. ich werde mir nun mal selber ein bild verschaffen von wegen lieferzeit usw und dan auch selbstverständlich berichten!

Für Materialfehler kann der Shop nichts man kann ihm höchstens nachsagen, das er sollche "defekten" ruten evtl lieber versendet als im laden zu stehen haben. Das finde ich aber nicht für realistisch weil wer gibt nen stock der nich ok ist nicht wieder zurück?

Also rechtlich is man ja abgesichert mit wiederrufsrecht und garantie und so weit ich weiß versenden die auch nur versichert und das bei einer rute die sperrgutzuschlag. heißt 9,95€ für den versand und das finde ich vollkommen ok.


----------



## schroe (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Ich habe den Laden ebenfalls als sehr empfehlenswert wahrgenommen.
Die telefonische Beratung war hervorragend. 
Der Lieferstatus wurde per Mail mitgeteilt. 
Die Waren wurden einwandfrei und schnell geliefert.
Werde dort wieder bestellen.


----------



## esox82 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Shop sehr zufrieden. Sowohl vor Ort, als auch der Onlineshop sind top! Man darf nur nicht die Fehler des Herstellers dem Shop in die Schuhe schieben.
> @ esox: Deine Rollen kommen noch, wenn nicht, bekommst du dein Geld schon zurück!


 
das denke ich auch.die verzögerung scheint von seiten ihres lieferanten zu sein.
mal kucken,ich geb hier bescheid,wenns sie ankommen


----------



## Matthias87 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Wilkerling ist mein Tackle-dealer bei Kleinigkeiten den Rest bestelle ich woanders in Sachen Karpfenangeln ist die Auswahl nicht schlecht.Doch in Sachen Raubfisch etwas dünn ausgestattet was mich wundert ist das die ihre Illex-wobbler die sie in massen im Laden hängen haben nicht im Versand verkaufen. Hab da Anfang  Oktober eine Ware reklamiert und noch immer keine Gutschrift erhalten find ich nich so klasse. Zu der Raubfisch-Beratung im Geschäft sag ich lieber nix die ist extrem unprofessionäll sprich die haben keine Ahnung.#q


----------



## Carpkiller07 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



Matthias87 schrieb:


> Wilkerling ist mein Tackle-dealer bei Kleinigkeiten den Rest bestelle ich woanders in Sachen Karpfenangeln ist die Auswahl nicht schlecht.Doch in Sachen Raubfisch etwas dünn ausgestattet was mich wundert ist das die ihre Illex-wobbler die sie in massen im Laden hängen haben nicht im Versand verkaufen. Hab da Anfang Oktober eine Ware reklamiert und noch immer keine Gutschrift erhalten find ich nich so klasse. Zu der Raubfisch-Beratung im Geschäft sag ich lieber nix die ist extrem unprofessionäll sprich die haben keine Ahnung.#q


 

Ist halt zu 85% ein Laden zum Karpfenangeln und die Verkäufer sind größtenteils auch nur Karpfenangler.


----------



## peter II (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

interessant.
ich kenn den Laden nicht würde aber niemals irgendwo Geld hinschicken und mich dann vertrösten lassen; was ist wenn die 
pleite gehen ( wollen) = Geld wech:c


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Die gehen schon nicht Pleite. 
Vorkasse ist immer Risiko, aber wie gesagt, der Laden ist seriös.


----------



## esox82 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



peter II schrieb:


> interessant.
> ich kenn den Laden nicht würde aber niemals irgendwo Geld hinschicken und mich dann vertrösten lassen; was ist wenn die
> pleite gehen ( wollen) = Geld wech:c


 
ich glaub,da übertreibst du es doch schon einwenig


----------



## slowhand (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Nunja, so kann man Kunden auch verkraulen. Lieferung und Co ging alles sehr schnell, doch wenns um Service und Reklamation geht absolut unterste Schublade!
> 
> Grüße Chris



Das ist doch aber nett...


----------



## esox82 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

So,vor 3 wochen habe ich die rollen bei wilkerling bestellt,da wurde mir gesagt,dass es 1-3wochen dauern KÖNNTE,bis die rollen ankämen.falls die rollen bis dahin nicht angekommen wären,sollte ich mich bei ihnen melden.
gestern hab ich ihnen eine email geschickt,um zu sagen,dass die rollen noch nicht da wären.ich habe immer noch keine ntwort bekommen,also habe ich angerufen....da ging niemand ran.ich rufe morgen nochmal an,wenn ich dann nicht meine rollen bezw. mein geld bekomme,muss ich eben rechtlich gegen sie vorgehen....


----------



## jkc (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Hi

Etwas mehr Zeit/Versuche Kontakt auf zu nehmen würde ich schon empfehlen, Du hattest Dich damals ja anscheinend damit Einverstanden gezeigt, erst mal drei Wochen zu warten.
Die müssen vermutlich ja auch erst mal überlegen, was sie jetzt machen und das Du per Telefon keinen erreicht hast, ist ja mal nicht sooo ungewöhnlich. Also bis Ende der Woche würde ich schon noch warten, dann eventuell erst mal Schriftlich (so auf altmodische Art, mit Brief und so) die Zahlung des Geldes zurück verlangen (hast Du das schon in die Mail geschrieben?)

Grüße JK


----------



## esox82 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Etwas mehr Zeit/Versuche Kontakt auf zu nehmen würde ich schon empfehlen, Du hattest Dich damals ja anscheinend damit Einverstanden gezeigt, erst mal drei Wochen zu warten.
> Die müssen vermutlich ja auch erst mal überlegen, was sie jetzt machen und das Du per Telefon keinen erreicht hast, ist ja mal nicht sooo ungewöhnlich. Also bis Ende der Woche würde ich schon noch warten, dann eventuell erst mal Schriftlich (so auf altmodische Art, mit Brief und so) die Zahlung des Geldes zurück verlangen (hast Du das schon in die Mail geschrieben?)
> ...


 

ja,ich habe mich einverstanden erklärt,*bis zu* drei wochen auf die rollen zu warten,aber nicht, dass ich nach drei wochen,weder rollen,noch eine erklärung von ihnen bekomme,warum die rollen nicht da sind,obwohl sie es mir schriftlich gesagt haben


----------



## Elbefischer (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

@ essox82
So,vor 3 wochen habe ich die rollen bei wilkerling bestellt,da wurde mir gesagt,dass es 1-3wochen dauern KÖNNTE,bis die rollen ankämen.falls die rollen bis dahin nicht angekommen wären,sollte ich mich bei ihnen melden.
gestern hab ich ihnen eine email geschickt,um zu sagen,dass die rollen noch nicht da wären.
@ hecq
Nunja wie hir zu lesen gibts ja geteilte meinungen. ich werde mir nun mal selber ein bild verschaffen von wegen lieferzeit usw und dan auch selbstverständlich berichten!

Wat issn hier nun los mit Wilkerling??|uhoh:
Ich habe da neulich auch was gefunden was ich brauchen könnte, da die mich aber auch schon verarscht haben habe ich doch lieber woanders bestellt.
Würde mich aber doch intersieren was aus euren Bestellungen geworden ist.
Gruss Carsten


----------



## esox82 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

@Elbefischer:
Heute auf den Tag genau vor einem Monat habe ich die Rollen dort bestellt und sie sind immer noch nicht angekommen!
Am Freitag hatte ich einen von denen am Telefon erwischt.Sie haben mir erklärt, dass sie die Rollen noch nicht von Shimano geliefert bekommen hätten!!!! Ich habe darauf gesagt, dass ich noch bis Freitag ( 08.02.2008 ) auf den Versand warten würde, danach sollten sie mir das Geld zurücküberweisen.
So oder so, nochmal werde ich dort nicht mehr bestellen
mfg Andy


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

@Esox82: Sind die Rollen aus dem "schau was ich gekauft hab thread" die viel beschriebenen von AGW?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1932317&postcount=228

Grüße JK


----------



## esox82 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

jawohl!
sind soeben angekommen!
wollte gerade hier berichten!
nach 5 wochen sind sie angekommen!


----------



## Blizard (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Also ich kaufe da gerne das Kleinzeug ein. Hin und wieder hat er auch richtig gute Schnäpchen aber im Grossen und Ganzen sind da die Preise da etwas höher. Aber wo soll man den sonnst hin fahren wenn man in Gütersloh wohnt. Kurz zur Beratung: mann sollte schon wissen was man haben möchte sonnt wird einem Schrott angedreht wenn man den falschen Verkäufer fragt.


----------



## hecq (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Habe letztens bei ebay im Shop von Wilkerling ein JRC Cocoon Holdall für zwei 12 ft. Ruten ersteigert. Preis hierfür lag bei 25€.

Dazu kamen noch 6 Inline Leads von Fox. (2x 106g & 4x 85g)

Da vier Stück von den Bestellten Inline Leads 85g leider nicht lieferbar waren wurde mir ein alternativer Artikel angeboten.

Habe kurz darauf im Shop nachgeschaut und mir eine andere Sorte von den Fox Inline Leads ausgesucht, die aber ein paar Cent teurer waren.
Kurz eine Mail geschrieben ob es möglich wäre diese alternativ zu liefern und prompt eine zusage bekommen. |bla:

Als ich Heute das Paket aufmachte waren da als kleine entschädigung 5 Stück von den 85g Inline Leads. Habe mich sehr gefreut! 

War meine zweite Bestellung da und ich muss sagen das ich absolut von diesem Shop überzeugt bin. Qualität & Service stimmen einfach absolut. #6


----------



## August (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

ich hatte jetzt auch 2 mal das vergnügen bei Wilkerling einzukaufen und muß dazu sagen soweit war alles ok einmal habe ich sogar einen nachlass von ca. 10 euro bekommen allerdings hängt es wohl anscheinand daran wen man an der kasse erwischt 

da ich Raufischangler bin und hier irgendwo gelesen habe das dort niemand ahnung davon hat frage ich mich allerdings warum die so ein großes sortiment an wobblern und gummiködern haben ok wenn jemand die gummiköder vielfalt bemängelt habe dort auch keine kopytos gefunden allerdings eine sehr gute alternative die zudem auch noch ganz fängig ist 

ich kann mich bisher nicht beklagen was den shop angeht dazu muß ich allerdings auch sagen das ich online noch nichts bestellt habe bei ihnen 

was irgendwelche gebrochenen ruten oder so anbelangt oder materialfehler das wird es wohl in zukunft immer mehr geben alle hersteller versuchen immer billiger zu produzieren und es ist sehr viel ramsch überall unterwegs wenn ich mir ein paar angeläden in meiner gegend ansehe wo die teuersten rollen bei 59 euronen liegen 

aber das dürfte auch an der geiz ist geil gesellschaft liegen wer billig kauft der kauft halt öfters 

werde die tage mal wieder dort in dem shop vorbeischauen und mich mal nach ner 4,20 m matchrute umschauen suche noch etwas zum köfi angeln mal sehen wie ich beraten werde 

mfg. August


----------



## counter (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Also ich bin absolut zufrieden mit dem Team von Wilkerling! Keine Probleme bei Umtausch - Geschichten oder so!

Wirklich sehr zu empfehlen......




*Wen du nicht mit Können  beeindrucken kannst, den verwirre mit Schwachsinn!!!*


----------



## August (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

so wie ich gestern geschrieben hatte wollte ich noch mal zu wilkerling zum einkaufen und ich war shon heute da  

also was raubfischangeln betrifft ist die beratung eher mäßig da hattet ihr recht denke mal wenn es um da karpfenangeln geht können sich alle verkäufer im shop stundenlang unterhalten  nun ja was solls ich weis ja eh was ich möchte und da kann mir die beratung egal sein.

war wieder begeistert von dem shop habe mir einen guten preis machen lassen bei einer schönen rute und ich kann den shop nur empfehlen zudem muss ich noch einen lob an die verkäufer ausprechen da sie ohne zeitdruck auch noch 20 minuten nach feierabend auf meine entscheidung gewartet hatten absolut top

mfg. August


----------



## Mucky86 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Ich kenne den Shop schon seit ich klein bin.
damals noch in der City Carl-Bertelsmann str. den Alten so wie seinen Sohn Thomas.
Habe immer guter erfahrungen mit den Kauf verschidener sachen gemacht.
Eins muss man dabei sagen an die leute die sich hier ein wenig beschweren.
Es sind ja meistens leute die online bestellt haben.

Wenn ich mir Ruten, rollen oder größere sachen kaufen möchte sollte man doch schon vor ort sehen was mann dort eigendlich kauft.
So würde ich das machen, so kann man schon einige Fehl käufe auschlißen und vor ort sehen was Fehlerhaft ist.

Ich werde witerhin dort kaufen und mich auch gerne Beraten lassen, den die jungs sind echt top in ordnung und immer super nett und kommen einen auch oftmals preislich entgegen.


----------



## mrkillah (12. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

habe mir vor einer woche auch etwas bestellt:

2 x Okuma Powerliner PL-865 Baitfeeder PL-865
1 x Shimano Technium Tribal 0,35mm TRMB82335

angeblich sind die sachen aber nicht auf lager und müssen beim hersteller bestellt werden! 
frage: hat noch jemand mit diesem online-shop erfahrungen gemacht? 
         esox82 hat  5 wochen auf seine sache gewartet!  dauert das immer so        
         lange?


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (12. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*



mrkillah schrieb:


> habe mir vor einer woche auch etwas bestellt:
> 
> 2 x Okuma Powerliner PL-865 Baitfeeder PL-865
> 1 x Shimano Technium Tribal 0,35mm TRMB82335
> ...




Das ist ein klares* NoGO* und heißt für mich Wilkerling nein Danke.

@Mucky86
nicht böse sein aber dass was du hier schreibst ist Quatsch:

Eins muss man dabei sagen an die leute die sich hier ein wenig  beschweren.
Es sind ja meistens leute die online bestellt haben.

Wenn ich mir Ruten, rollen oder größere sachen kaufen möchte sollte man  doch schon vor ort sehen was mann dort eigendlich kauft.
So würde ich das machen, so kann man schon einige Fehl käufe auschlißen  und vor ort sehen was Fehlerhaft ist.

Wenn einer seine Seite nicht pflegen kann und sich Gelder von Kunden aneignet für Waren die er nicht hat ist dass aus meiner Sicht fast schon Betrug.#d


----------



## schrauber78 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Ich kenne Wilkerling als seriösen Händler und würde immer wieder bei ihn bestellen.

@mrkillah Erklär mir doch bitte mal, warum du dich eigentlich beschwerst? Ich finde es sehr kulant von Wilkerling, dass sie dir eine mail schreiben das ein Artikel mal nicht vorrätig ist. Das hab ich schon ganz anders erlebt...
Jedem guten Angelgerätehändler kann es mal passieren, dass einige Artikel ausgehen (hab das schon beim Gummi-Ulli, bei Angelcenter Kassel und bei Stullenwerk erlebt). Da kannst du mal sehen, dass es nicht nur kleinen, sondern auch großen I-net Händlern so ergehen kann, besonders, wenn man zig-tausend Artikel auf der Internetplattform anbietet. Meinst du dass die Jungs mitten am Tag wissen, wieviele Artikel von einem Posten vorhanden sind??? Besonders bei Sonderposten geht es mal ganz fix, dass das Lager leer ist.

Meine P&M Concept-Cast die ich mir letztens bei AC-Kassel geholt hatte, war auch nicht mehr vorrätig. Na und? Die haben die Rute nachbestellt und innerhalb von 10 Tagen lag das gute Stück dann vor mir.

Und nun mal ganz ehrlich... eine Woche ist noch nicht die Welt...


----------



## Carpmen (12. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

ich habe zwar erst einmal über Ebay dort bestellt aber da ging alles glatt und Lieferung war Ruck Zuck 

auch bekannte von mir haben schon paarmal dort bestellt ging bis jetzt immer alles glatt


----------



## mrkillah (12. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

weil mir das ein bisschen spanisch vorkommt, hier ein auszug aus der email:

"Die Wartezeit liegt an der Lieferfähigkeit der Anbieter/Hersteller. Im Regelfall gehen wir von 3 bis 7 Werktagen aus. Sollten Sie nach ca. 2-3 Wochen keine Ware erhalten haben, gehen wir davon aus, dass der Hersteller die Ware nicht fristgerecht liefern kann."

was ist das denn??? |bigeyes

außerdem:

zuerst waren die rollen nicht lieferbar, alles andere vorrätig...nach ein paar tagen ist die schnur nicht lieferbar!


----------



## bonny66 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Habe dort schon öfter gekauft guter Sevice fahre aber meißtens hin dann bekommt man die Sachen meist noch günstiger als im Shop.

Gruß Horst#h


----------



## karl_laichner (13. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Was ich jetzt schreibe, hat zwar nicht mit der Firma Wilkerling zu tun, bezieht sich aber auf die zahlreichen Internetshops die mit Dumpingpreisen werben und anschließend die Kunden warten lassen:


> Nicht erst seit der Novellierung des UWG verstoßen Lockangebote gegen  das Wettbewerbsrecht. Das Landgericht Hamburg entschied, dass ein  Shopbetreiber, der Ware zum Kauf anbietet, die er nicht sofort liefern  kann, ohne Angaben zu einer begrenzten Verfügbarkeit zu machen,  wettbewerbswidrig handelt.


Quelle: http://www.shopbetreiber-blog.de/20...nicht-verfugbarer-ware-ist-wettbewerbswidrig/

Für mich sind solche Shops absolut inakzeptabel, da ich mein Produkt schnellstmöglich und nicht erst in zig Wochen habe möchte.

An die Administratoren:
Bei Bedarf bitte diesen Beitrag verschieben.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Karl


----------



## mrkillah (14. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

da kann ich karl_laichner nur zu stimmen!

auf der website steht, dass die ware nach 1-3 tagen geliefert wird! FALSCH  #q#q#q


----------



## Tino (14. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Ich kann nur Gutes über diesen Shop berichten.
Letzte Woche habe ich, seit letztem Jahr, meine 5te Bestellung gemacht.

Sobald bei denen das Geld gebucht ist gehen die Sachen auch raus und es kommt sofort eine Mail das die Sachen abgeschickt wurden.

Ich wurde sogar angerufen als ein Artikel nicht da war und ich auch keine Alternative haben wollte, wurde prompt der Betrag zurück überwiesen.

*
Ich bin sehr zufrieden und bestelle fast nur dort meinen Karpfenkrempel.*


----------



## mrkillah (27. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

die sache sind endlich gekommen! hat etwas gedauert! #d


----------



## donnie82 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Hallo Leute. Habe gute Erfahrungen mit Wilkerling gemacht. Schöne große Auswahl an Karpfenzubehör. Er hat aber leider nicht so viel für Allround-Angler. Aber wie gesagt: Karpfenzubehör TOP !! Wer noch günstig einkaufen will, und wer noch sehr gute Preise hat ist Angelcentrum Bielefeld. Sehr schöner Shop, und gute Auswahl für Allrounder. Schaut mal rein. Habe gute Erfahrungen mit dem Shop gemacht.
http://www.angelcentrum-bielefeld.de

Gruß
Donnie82


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Mal etwas schlechtes zu dem Laden.

Früher hätte ich die mal empfohlen aber heute . . .

Viele Spinnruten,die im Onlineshop angeboten werden, sind gar nicht im Lager, sondern müssen erst bestellt werden.

Ich hatte ursprünglich zwei bestellt aber eine war nicht lieferbar und konnte auch nicht nachbestellt werden - obwohl im Shop angeboten.

Also ein Ersatzrute ausgesucht und die war wohl vorrätig und kam auch nach einigen Tagen.
Soweit so gut.

Die andere bestellte Rute war ebenfalls nicht vorrätig und sollte (lt. telefonischer Auskunft)in der nächsten Woche nachgeliefert werden.
Die Woche war rum aber die Rute kam nicht vom Hersteller zum Händler.

Also umentschieden auf eine andere Rute(+Rolle).
Daraufhin nur die Antort, dass die erstmals bestellte wohl doch eher hier wäre.
Da ich mich auf solche Versprechen ungern verlasse und hoffte dass der andere Hersteller wenigstens etwas verkaufen will, die Änderung nochmal betätigt und gewartet.
Nun ist wieder ist eine Woche rum ohne irgend ein Lebenszeichen.|uhoh:

Auf meine gestrige und heutige Mail bekam ich nichtmal eine Antwort.|uhoh:

Nun werde ich die restliche Bestellung stornieren. Kann ja nicht ewig auf ein Lebenszeichen von denen warten.

Hat jemand Erfahrung ob man auf sein Geld bei Rückzahlung auch so lange warten muss?


----------



## Michael15709 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Ich kann nur gutes sagen darüber! Mag aber auch daran liegen das er hier bei mir um die ecke ist! Und ich kann sagen das die leute die dort Arbeiten alle echt nett sind und einem jede frage beantworten die man hat!#6


----------



## Achim K. (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Ich persönlich habe früher dort gerne eingekauft und man hat dort echt Schnäppchen gemacht , aber so langsam aber sicher ist der Shop so ne Art Bildzeitung geworden......völlig unglaubwürdig.

Ich nehme ein Beispiel:

Anaconda Night Warrior 3 Schlafsack von 139,90 Euro auf 89,50 Euro......wow, was für ein tolles Angebot.

Bei Angelzentrale Herrieden bekomme ich das Dingens ohne blöde verarsche für 79,95 Euro.


----------



## scolo (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

hallo an alle,

bin am überlegen mir das 
*Fox Royale Bivvy Standard zu kaufen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?*



g.scolo


----------



## scolo (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

gibt es keinen der dieses Zelt von Fox hat?


----------



## wilson79 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

Habe gute Erfahrungen bezüglich des Shop´s. 

Leider beziehen diese sich auf zurückliegende Käufe. Vor ca. 2 Jahren und früher. Ich glaube seit der Shop bekannter wurde (Blinker u. Carp Connect) ging es für mich als Kunde etwas bergab. Womit ich nicht sagen möchte, dass der Service schlecht ist. Er war aber besser, geradezu super. Mann wurde zurückgerufen bei Unklarheiten bzw. es wurde alles sofort verschickt und es war meist auch das vorrätig was als solches gekennzeichnet war.

Bei meinen letzten Bestellungen, wie auch gestern , ist einiges wieder nicht da und es läuft alles schleppender. Anrufen ist völlige Zeitverschwendung, denn entweder wird um nochmaligen Anruf gebeten oder es nimmt minutenlang keiner ab. Mails werden meist am nächsten Tag erst beantwortet.
Fazit: umso größer der Shop wird, desto mehr bleibt der Service auf der Strecke...

p.s.:
Wenn ich das hier nochmals lese, hab ich gar keine Lust mehr dort wieder zu bestellen. Schade...#d


----------



## Bodensee89 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

hab das zwar an anderer stelle schon geschrieben aber vor einigen tagen hatte ich dort banksticks bestellt die dann doch nicht lieferbar waren. 

mir wurden aber sofort mehrere optionen von warten über teillieferung bis zum kompletten storno angeboten.

hab dann storniert und anstandslos mein geld wieder bekommen. 

bei meiner ersten bestellung vor mehreren wochen hat aber alles wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## karphunter (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrungen zu Angelgeraete-Wilkerling*

ist der letzte laden..habe dort ein rod pod  gekauft.als es ankam mußte ich feststellen das ein bein verbogen war. als ich anrief sagte man mir ich solle es nicht zurück schicken man wolle den Hersteller kontaktieren. innerhalb einer Woche mehrmals angerufen und immer waren die Mitarbeiter unfreundlich. vor ablauf der 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht habe ich das pod schnell zurückgeschickt. das wollte wilkerling nur erreichen das die zwei Wochen vergehen. damit sie das Geld nicht zurückschicken müssen. meinem Geld mußte ich noch öfter hinterher telefonieren. absolut unseriös.#h


----------

